# Dovetails in mdf



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys

how strong are dovetails in MDF, I'm soon to make storage units for my workshop some will be hold considerable weight from the tools in them IE one unit will be all portable power tools, the next unit small machine shop machinery , and another will be all drawers quite high about 12 drawers holding many many hand tools, plus several wall cabinets to hold all my carpentry tools all to be made from MDF.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Martin I don't know if it would be strong enough or not. A peice of solid wood is best for dovetails never really heard of them from plywood either. Could use dados probably just make sure that that it has a lot of support.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Martin

They are trickey in MDF, it's just the way MDF is made, I would suggest box joints,,,they will hold as good as dovetails if not better 

The sharp points on the dovetails like to snap off, unlike the box joints when you use a 1/8" or 1/4" thick front and backer board when you route the slots in place..

I also suggest you use 3/8" or 1/2" slots , less chance of the rip out on the slots... 


=========





mjmpropman said:


> Hi guys
> 
> how strong are dovetails in MDF, I'm soon to make storage units for my workshop some will be hold considerable weight from the tools in them IE one unit will be all portable power tools, the next unit small machine shop machinery , and another will be all drawers quite high about 12 drawers holding many many hand tools, plus several wall cabinets to hold all my carpentry tools all to be made from MDF.


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys 

thanks for your replies only just seen them sorry for not answering before , yea think your right back to the drawing board on this one.


----------

